# what guide bushing for craftsman router



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

i got the craftsman 17543 router after hearing so much input here 
and im glad i did good tool. what im looking at next is a dovetail jig 
with out breaking the bank so here is my question what guide bushing's fit in the base of this router ? never made a dovetail joint befor any 
pointers ?
thanks for any input


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vegeta88

Here's a link to some at a good price.plus a dovetail jig (blind dovetail )type

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102

================


vegeta88 said:


> i got the craftsman 17543 router after hearing so much input here
> and im glad i did good tool. what im looking at next is a dovetail jig
> with out breaking the bank so here is my question what guide bushing's fit in the base of this router ? never made a dovetail joint befor any
> pointers ?
> thanks for any input


----------



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

For A Beginer Like Me Dont Look Too Bad As I Get Better I Will 
Get Better Jigs. But This Looks Like It Will Work For Learing On
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome vegeta88


I think you will be surprise how well this dovetail jig can do the job ,it's the same one many sell at double the price, the same thing is true for the brass guides , plus this set comes with one extra part so they can be used in almost any router. (most brass guides are all made the same way)
"The large brass washer with 4 holes in it will fit many routers)

Have fun making dovetail joints 

Just a Note****download the instructions from the HF web site and read them over and over b/4 you use the jig...

==========






vegeta88 said:


> For A Beginer Like Me Dont Look Too Bad As I Get Better I Will
> Get Better Jigs. But This Looks Like It Will Work For Learing On
> Thanks


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

The Craftsman Guide Bushings can be kind of funny. They are not typical of other brands such as Porter Cable. I retrofitted my first router with a clear adapter that fits most routers http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=4856 This is from Woodcraft and should be available relatively easy. -Derek


----------



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

i purchased the 1 3/16 bushings not fitting but close are only .004 too 
big for the recess in the router plate will make a stabe at sanding the bushing
beings that they are only .004 of a inch too big will ck recess for any burs
first any 1 else come accross this ?


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Yep, my lee valley bushings would not fit this router plate but would fit my hitachi perfect. I took a piece of 400 grit sandpaper and "polished" the craftsmen base opening until the bushings fit. All is well now.


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

I replaced my Craftsman base with a so-called all-Craftsman base from MLCS. I had to fit it. Not one hole matched. I purchased their bushing kit and am very happy with the outcome. I'm not restricted to Craftman only parts now.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

fibertech said:


> The Craftsman Guide Bushings can be kind of funny. They are not typical of other brands such as Porter Cable. I retrofitted my first router with a clear adapter that fits most routers http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=4856 This is from Woodcraft and should be available relatively easy. -Derek


Ditto -
Had to do the same thing for my Ryobi so I could use it with the bushing that came with my Rockler jig.
Like Derek - I bought my plate at Woodcraft -
- but the brand name is Jasper if you need to locate it elsewhere


----------



## Carl762 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/routacc1.html#brass_template_anchor

Everything you need is on this page. I got the brass bushing set and one of the replacement bases further down on the page. B. 

For what its worth, in reviewing a tool flyer the other day, noticed there's a Bosch router set that matches mine exactly. Looks like Craftsman is using Bosch as a manufacturer, just in case anybody is interested in comparing/cross-referencing. Bosch has some nice router accessories as well.


----------

